# 'You are not authorised to read this forum'



## Jakalus (Jul 28, 2011)

this comes up when i'm trying to look in the for sale section.... for a TT to buy.... a bit of a counteractive action?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

its new security to stop scammers m8.........been in place for months, you need to be an active member on the forum or a ttoc member to see that section


----------



## Jakalus (Jul 28, 2011)

that's the stupidest thing ever. guess i won't be buying a TT from anyone off here then....

common sense failure i think, *FACE PALM *to the mods


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Jakalus said:


> that's the stupidest thing ever. guess i won't be buying a TT from anyone off here then....
> 
> common sense failure i think, *FACE PALM *to the mods


I agree, silly to stop you browsing it, it was done as many scammers posting stuff for sale 

Mine is for sale and I can E-Mail you details


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Just browse the forum and you will see people that are selling their cars will have it in their sigs. Then if you want to enquire, just post on the thread


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Or pay for membership, or just get your post count up


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2011)

I also think this is a bit of a silly move. I completely understand not allowing people to post in the for sale section, but I think browsing should definitely be allowed.

I used to be allowed to browse the for sale section and bought a Forge DV from a member a couple of months ago. I think stopping people from browsing the for sale section is a bad move for the site, but that's just my opinion...


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

If it stops one person getting ripped off again it's fine by me.

If you want to view the section that's not a problem either just contribute to the forum... simples


----------



## Jakalus (Jul 28, 2011)

Tezray said:


> I also think this is a bit of a silly move. I completely understand not allowing people to post in the for sale section, but I think browsing should definitely be allowed.


Most definitely, see every other forum I use, no posting in the for sale section until 25+ posts, excusable common sense but not even being allowed to look is just pointless. I guarantee that sales via the forum will drop significantly because of this as the majority will be new buyers and won't be constantly asking questions to tot their posts up when the mighty 'search' answers for you.

Rich196 - who in their right mind is going to pay for membership just to look at ads? 'Just' getting my post count up isn't going to happen as i'm not going to spam up the forum with countless pointless posts (and thus annoy the mods as I'm pretty sure spamming is suicidal on forums) as said before, 'search' = friend.

I hope this gets taken note of by the folks in control and different measures are put in place. I just wanted to look at TTs for sale!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

i agree to a point with you m8, but it has all been said over and over for the last few months and cannot see it changing. however that said the forum owner also had to protect his users from being conned by the few as said before.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Your not wrong there Gaz .....


----------



## JamesML (Sep 20, 2011)

What is the post count required to be able to view the Classifieds? Or is it purely based on membership?

Its an interesting one though - how many people have been scammed by buyers? Usually its the sellers that cause issues. On another forum I use we got rid of the parts for sale completely because there was way too much scamming going on.

I wonder if a compromise could be had - after all the classifieds could be a great way of enticing new users to join the forum.

Having said that, I'm sure these discussions have been had several times by now...


----------



## JamesML (Sep 20, 2011)

By the way... how is this Mk1 TT specific?! lol!


----------



## ryan_flea (Jul 7, 2011)

JAKALUS try auto trader....simples or look harder


----------



## 4ndrew (May 9, 2011)

Not many ppl would solely advertise on here, they'd have it on autotrader and the like also. The only thing is, lots of ppl de-mod before it goes to other websites. I agree with the parts section, because y would someone need them if they didn't have a tt, and there is an element of risk when getting parts shipped ect, but the cars for sale I don't see why it should be blocked. Your not going be sending money while u wait for it to be delivered. You would go and view the car in a traditional manner and make your decision after viewing. Not much risk there IMO, well no more risk than buying a car elsewhere...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

